# CPT charge sheet



## giardina44 (Oct 18, 2013)

Does anyone in a Pain Management use a CPT charge sheet for their providers?
My provider is asking I create one.. and before I begin, I was wondering if anyone had one I could take a look at.. For an idea. 

Also, what are your thoughts on a charge sheet

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## sroberts28 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ours has one with her most used procedures on it.


----------

